

Should Gittip use an ORM or raw SQL? - zende
https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/129

======
ericmoritz
The correct solution is to abstract away the database from the developer. An
ORM forces a square peg into a round hole.

~~~
zzzeek
using DAOs for database access does not preclude the usage of SQL abstraction
layers and/or ORMs within that DAO.

Though taking the hardline "purity" approach of hand-coding all the marshaling
of data to/from business objects into the DAO layer on a field-by-field basis,
or writing an ad-hoc automation system for this task, basically reinvents what
an ORM already does out of the box.

------
duaneb
Surely there are much better ways to discuss the advantages of ORM over SQL
than a bug report on github.

~~~
zende
What are your recommendations?

The advantage is that you can easily ping other developers, comment, and
reference other topics.

~~~
duaneb
> The advantage is that you can easily ping other developers, comment, and
> reference other topics.

I didn't mean to insinuate that the discussion on github should not exist- it
really should, and that's exactly what github is for. I'm just questioning the
use of the page to trigger discussion on HN. Even the wikipedia page on ORM
would have better content to consider.

EDIT: Unless gittip's potential use of an ORM is news-worthy, in which case I
am very out of touch with hacker news. ORMs are as commonplace as databases
now and have been for a while.

